# When to start giving your dog adult food?



## Sadie GSD (Dec 28, 2010)

When should I start giving my dog adult dog food? She is 7 months now, and I am still giving her Nutro Large Breed Puppy Food... But I have been noticing that she doesn't seem to like it as much anymore and eating less, so I'm thinking I should either change her large breed puppy food or go on to adult large breed food.. What do you think?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Puppy food isn't necessary. My pup's been eating a good quality adult kibble since I brought him home. I'd go ahead and switch if I were you.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We waited until our girl was 11-12 months for adult food. She was also picky about her food, she seemed to do well on Solid Gold Wolf cub which I believe is their large breed puppy formula. About that time we also started giving her one meal a day of prepared raw food like Nature's Variety and Primal which solved some of the finickiness, itching, and poops were much better. The members on this website are very helpful in the raw food forum if you are interested.


----------

